# American themed puppy names - any ideas please?



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

What about Cali, Honor, Dixie,Jersey, Shasta, Sitka, Bell (Liberty bell), Georgia, McKinley, Reagan, Dakota, Kennedy, Brooklyn, Savannah. That's all I've got!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

You could go for a female-in-history name... Eleanor (roosevelt), rosa (parks)... etc, etc.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Libby also for liberty.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for all your wonderful names and ideas - there are certainly a few that I would never of thought of. 

There are certainly quite a few there that I like, just need to get the other half to agree!! I will definitely be showing them to him and see what we can come up with.

Will keep you posted when we eventually name her (hopefully very soon) :crossfing

Thanks again


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

"America" could even work as a name for a female pup.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ack!! I had a huge long list and somehow just lost it!
Presidential:
Madison
Kennedy
Mamie (Eisenhower)

Actresses/movie characters:
Marilyn (Monroe)
Meryl (Streep)
Scarlett (Gone with the Wind)
Dolly (Parton)
Tinsel (Tinsel Town)
Emmy (Emmy Awards)
Betty 

Place Names:
Cheyenne
Dakota
Savannah
Caroline
Cali
Georgia

Pocahontas
Sacajawea

Dixie
Belle (Southern Belle)
Liberty
Nina (Columbus's ship)
Ruth (Babe Ruth)
Victory/Vikki


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I was thinking of .............

kennel name presidential lady 
call name any one of the presidents wives 1st names

Martha -Washington
Mary -Todd Lincoln
Louisa - Adams
Claudia -Johnson
Hilary - Clinton
Michelle - Obama
Jackie -Kennedy
Laura -Bush

to name a few

or
Kennel Name Stars and Stripes call name Betsy for Betsy Ross


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I love it  I love Betsy or Martha... Are there British slang terms (positive only of course ) that you could give? I know you wouldn't want to call a girl "yank' or Yankee but something like that. Can't wait to hear what you all decide on.


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

What about lyrics from a very patriotic American song? Amber (’waves of grain'), Grace ('God shed His grace on thee’) or Crown ('thy good in brotherhood') in America the Beautiful. Or something from The Star Spangled Banner - like Star, Banner, Dawn, or Rocket. There are plenty more, but that's what comes to mind right off the top of my head.


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

Or if you named her America, as someone else suggested, you could call her Merry for short. ;o)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the Stars and Stripes Betsy Ross!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Philadelphia (Philly or Filly)
Phoenix
Hollywood (Holly)
Colony
Virginia (Ginny)
Salem
Carolina


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Had we gotten a female her name would have been Liberty.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

LOVE "Banner"...

Kennel Name's Star-spangled Banner
Kennel Name's Star-spangled
Kennel Name's O'er the land of the free
Kennel Name's O'er the home of the brave


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

How about American Indian names?

Cheyenne
Cherokee
Apache
Cree
Dakota
Kickapoo
Missouri


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We have a client with a dog named "Sioux Foot"... they call her Sioux (sue)

Lakota is a tribe too, I think...


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Victory--Vicki ....Majesty -Mag or Magi--I like MiniGs idea of Amber.... Names of States--where you live or -places you like.

Do not name her #Debtcrisis, Teddy after Ted Cruz or #Sequester!!

Our new guy is named "Kainua:" or Kai----we love Hawaii. '

If your a fan of HI, there are many beautiful girls names.


----------



## Goldenlover86 (Mar 17, 2013)

*American names for new puppy*

How about Apple for Apple pie, Georgia, Pandora, Facebook , Glory, S'mores, Star, Sparkle, Annie for Annie Oakley, Brooklyn, Cheyenne, Groovy, Stevie(Stevie Nicks from Fleetwood Mac) or just Fleetwood. That's all I can think of off the top of my head. If it were me, I would name my puppy Brooklyn, then again I'm from Brooklyn. Good luck with your new puppy.

Let us know what you decided on 


Goldenlover86


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Finally decided - thank you everyone*

Wow! I got such a shock when I logged back in to see so many had replied. 

Thank you for all your wonderful ideas and names, it really did give us something to think about! 

We went to see the litter again yesterday and we have now finally picked which one will be ours. 

After very long discussions we have decided that out new puppy will be called Dakota  yay!! We now just need to think of a shortened version of Dakota too, for when recalling and need to say her name quickly haha :doh:.

I will try to pop up a pic, hopefully it will work (please ignore me in the picture)

Dakota will be 6 weeks old tomorrow so wont be coming home with us for a couple more weeks but we are so excited (and nervous) for her arrival.

To those that suggested America as the actual name - that was a wonderful idea and would of loved to have called her that but as our daughter is call Erica I could see chaos ahead every time I called one of them haha.

Once again thank you to everyone who gave us fabulous ideas, you really did help us out.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Very cute!
Why not just shorten it to Kota for recall?


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, thats what we were thinking. Either that or Dak but we thought Kota sounds more feminine and also, it will probably be better for the puppy as it still sounds like her full name?

I'm sure I will be on here lots, asking for advice on our new puppy and how to keep sane!

Thanks


----------

